
Designing Lucky: Rock Solid Actions and Routing - paulcsmith
https://robots.thoughtbot.com/designing-lucky-actions-routing
======
paulcsmith
Hi HN,

Lucky is a web framework written in Crystal that helps you build web apps
quickly, catches bugs for you, and runs incredibly fast.

This article explains how actions and routes are built to catch as many bugs
as possible and help make development easy.

Let me know what you think :)

